# List of iPhone applications for D&D



## Kzach (Jun 28, 2009)

A friend just got an iPhone and is keen to try out the dice rolling apps and being the Mac guru that I am, asked me what other apps there are for it. To this, I responded, "NFI."

So, help a dude out? Tell me what applications there are for D&D out there at the moment. Any extra info like links to web pages or a personal rating or the cost of the app, etc. is also welcomed.

I'll try and compile whatever people post into a list that I'll edit this first post to include as more people contribute to it.



> DnD 4e Power Cards Index
> iplay4e characters


----------



## chewielogan (Jun 28, 2009)

*webapp*

there's this power card thing:
DnD 4e Power Cards Index

-ryan


----------



## SlyFlourish (Jun 28, 2009)

I Play 4e is one of the big ones:

iplay4e characters

Uploads characters from the builder and lets you roll on all of your skills and attacks. Pretty nice app. Fun way to play D&D on a bus.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 28, 2009)

mshea said:


> I Play 4e is one of the big ones:
> 
> iplay4e characters
> 
> Uploads characters from the builder and lets you roll on all of your skills and attacks. Pretty nice app. Fun way to play D&D on a bus.




Ah, the one that asked for a Google account login, didn't recognise it, and then thereafter I was never able to log into gmail again...


----------



## Kzach (Jun 29, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Brasswatchman (Aug 31, 2009)

Also, this:
Tinwatchman Initiative Tracker | free rpg initiative tracker application


----------



## mpattee (Sep 22, 2009)

I've submitted my iPhone app its called i4e.  It is a character sheet replacement that allows you to store multiple characters on your iPhone or iPod touch. It will let you track powers, stats, hit points, and pretty much everything else.

You can find more information and screenshots here i4e for iPhone: Character Sheets In Your Pocket

I'll post again when it has been approved. I'll start a thread in the software section of the forums if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Garthanos (Sep 27, 2009)

I have an itouch do all these work for it? do any of them load characters created in the character builder?


----------



## the8bitdeity (Sep 28, 2009)

Garthanos said:


> I have an itouch do all these work for it? do any of them load characters created in the character builder?




Unless it explicitly takes advantage of mobility functions (like say ... telephony), there shouldn't be anything restricting you from using Apps on the touch.


----------



## mpattee (Sep 28, 2009)

i4e will work with both iPhones and iPod Touches. It doesn't import from DDI yet but I'm hoping to add that soon.


----------



## mpattee (Oct 6, 2009)

I posted some video tutorials on my site for i4e. You can find them at i4e for iPhone: Character Sheets In Your Pocket


----------



## jkohlhepp (Oct 12, 2009)

I have put together an iPhone-compatible website for searching the D&D compendium from the iPhone. It is currently a work in progress but it is functional, at least for searching creatures. Details are on this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan...1-d-d-insider-compendium-searcher-iphone.html


----------



## Citan (Jan 10, 2010)

Great Site for Iphone/Ipod! I really appreciate the ability to look up items and monsters at the table! Many thanks!


----------



## Squirll (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Iphone D&D apps*

So this thread is almost a year old, but it shows up on google if you search for Dungeons and Dragons Iphone Apps. 

So i'm going to list here for google, and for these forums a few really good apps I know of.

Spellbook Master

tcIMP Character in my Pocket

Naturally there's hundreds of dice rolling apps but these two are definitely worth mentioning


----------



## Ferghis (Aug 27, 2010)

Squirll said:


> So this thread is almost a year old, but it shows up on google if you search for Dungeons and Dragons Iphone Apps.
> 
> So i'm going to list here for google, and for these forums a few really good apps I know of.
> 
> ...




If you look a bit further down among your search results, or filter by date, you might have gone to this place: http://www.enworld.org/forum/news/274552-iphone-ipod-applications-rpgs.html


----------



## Kzach (Aug 28, 2010)

Ferghis said:


> If you look a bit further down among your search results, or filter by date, you might have gone to this place: http://www.enworld.org/forum/news/274552-iphone-ipod-applications-rpgs.html




Yeah, it's weird how that doesn't get top billing. It's older than this thread and yet I created this one because I couldn't find any others. Maybe it's 'cause it's not linked to enough or visited enough?

Anyway, that one is better to post to as I gave up pretty quickly on this one once I knew the other was out there. This thread should maybe even be deleted.


----------



## Ferghis (Aug 29, 2010)

Kzach said:


> Yeah, it's weird how that doesn't get top billing. It's older than this thread and yet I created this one because I couldn't find any others. Maybe it's 'cause it's not linked to enough or visited enough?
> 
> Anyway, that one is better to post to as I gave up pretty quickly on this one once I knew the other was out there. This thread should maybe even be deleted.




It might be useful to newcomers if you put that link in the first post. That way, folks that come here from the google link can then go there without having to read through the thread.


----------



## fademaster (Feb 28, 2011)

*RPGplane*

www.rpgplane.wordpress.com

 RPGPLANE OUT NOW!

 RPGplane features:
 -Universal App! Buy once, play on iPod, iPhone and iPad!
 -Features 15 different maps with more to come
 -Change everything of your checker! From color to size, text and field of view!
 -Calculate fog and line of sight
 -Interface made for the touch screen! Creating checkers and objects never was this easy!
 -Change the grid size to your needs!
 -Useful objects such as swords, gold coins, treasures!

 You are a fan of D&D or World of Darkness but you hate having to  set  up your maps and miniatures? Dice-Miniatures collisions disturb  your  sessions? A dragon has wiped out your table?! No panic, with  RPGplane  you’ll be able to roleplay even on a plane! There are no  rules, so this  App is generic for any RPG. Some of the maps in the  first version are  HUGE.
 RPGplane let’s you play your rpg tabletop  games with beautifully  detailed maps, with the ability to create any  kind of checker and change  every setting to your needs! Role-playing  was never this immersive!
 We’re working on user customized maps  (we’ll share some spectacular  10.000×10.000 pixels maps as soon as it’s  ready). You’ll be able to set  every image as a map!

 We’re hearing the reviews! Avatars, dice rolling, pre-fabricated maps with monsters and treasures already set are on their way! 
http://rpgplane.wordpress.com/


----------



## Midknightsun (Mar 2, 2011)

CombatDeck - Role-playing Character Dashboard for iPhone

For those who are interested.  This is the first installment of the app, which is very pretty.  The creators are interested in any feedback and looking at expanding options in the near future depending on feedback and popularity.

Feel free to email me if you have questions.


----------



## CombatDeck (Mar 4, 2011)

Midknightsun said:


> CombatDeck - Role-playing Character Dashboard for iPhone
> 
> For those who are interested.  This is the first installment of the app, which is very pretty.  The creators are interested in any feedback and looking at expanding options in the near future depending on feedback and popularity.
> 
> Feel free to email me if you have questions.




MidKnightSun, Thanks for the reference. We designed the app based on "Look At vs. Look Up" information. Currently, we are working on adding multiple characters into our next release and as MidKnightSun stated, we are certainly interested in feedback and adding feature options. In fact, i've got 10 promo codes available to those interested in giving it a whirl during a few of their games and providing a bit of feedback. I can be reached on twitter at CombatDeck or email me.


----------

